

Life Saver – Help to the Lisp programmer having to write C++ code - adamnemecek
http://www.informatimago.com/articles/life-saver.html

======
krapp
If you're a Lisp programmer, and you're so horrified by C++ that you would
need libraries to make it as Lispy as possible before you would even touch it,
here's an idea -- _stay away from C++_.

------
adamnemecek
I came across this and found it interesting but please don't actually do this.

